# Team #3 - Intimidators



## Dustin Clays

Checking in, ready to hit the woods! Let’s get it on gentlemen.


----------



## RavinHood

checking in


----------



## Kammeg

Heck yeah! Welcome to team 3 fellas!! I’m from south central IL, hunt mostly on our family farm. 51 years old and I’ve been doing this for about 35 of those years.


----------



## yelton720

Name is Adam Yelton, checking in from NC.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Checking in from Montana. 

Excited to be playing again. I'll be hunting several states this year MT, OH, WV (bow only counties), VA and KY.

Looking forward to hearing and seeing about everyone on the teams hunts!


----------



## huntfish25

checking in from maryland


----------



## countryboy96

Checking in! I live in southern Maine and although right this moment I am in bear hunting mode with 3 weeks until that opener I am still working on locating a buck which most years will start showing up on camera here in the next month. For now I see nothing but fawns and does but a few more camera's going out soon. to try and find one.


----------



## Kammeg

Not quite to half on people checking in so far. Anyone have any suggestions for team name?


----------



## Dustin Clays

Whatever works for me.


----------



## yelton720

I’ll be hunting mostly in NC but I will going to Ohio in October for a scout trip and back up to hunt in November. As far as team name goes, I’m good with whatever.

Looking forward to seeing trail cam pics and hopefully some kill pics to follow this season! I’ve gotten a couple shooters on camera and have high hopes for one in particular. He’s been on the same farm for the last three years and blew up this year.


----------



## sagecreek

Checking in from NC. Let's get it 

Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Triple Threat
Intimidators (Earnhardt #3)
Three Stand Hunters
Third Times a Charm
Threes in Trees
Just some name suggestions, anybody else have any.


----------



## countryboy96

Kammeg said:


> Triple Threat
> Intimidators (Earnhardt #3)
> Three Stand Hunters
> Third Times a Charm
> Threes in Trees
> Just some name suggestions, anybody else have any.


I am not really good ideas but just a pop in my head off one of yours was "Third Tine a charm" Nothing sounds bad of your list either so id be good with any of those. 

Just idea's to see if someone can spin up something from it but not attached to them.

3ft blood trail
3 blade exit.
3 nut buck (not real sure if I even wanted to type that)


Ill keep thinking but I really don't mind.


----------



## Dustin Clays




----------



## RavinHood

3 months down 
Blood trail brotherhood
3 and counting 
Death from above


----------



## sjj1856

Checking in from SW Ohio.


----------



## WVHoyt

Checking in from WV. Will be hunting WV and Ohio.


----------



## RavinHood

Welcome guys. Ill be hunting in Ga. I am usually good for at least 2 does. I dont put up cameras. Still waiting to here from @Ats002 @buster588 @Liv4Rut @Mark2180 @SB80


----------



## WVHoyt

a


----------



## WVHoyt

A few that I'll be after this fall.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Nice bucks WV!


----------



## yelton720

I typically hunt out of a millennium M100 lock on. Going to try a JX3 hybrid saddle this year. Climbed in it yesterday for the first time and going to start shooting some out of it this week. Any team mates saddle hunt? Just looking for a better option on public land. First impression on the hybrid saddle was its very comfortable, but a little different getting it all set up.


----------



## RavinHood

good looking deer


----------



## SB80

Hey guys. Seth here checking in from Kansas


----------



## SB80

Not much on my cams yet. Hopefully that changes soon


----------



## RavinHood

good looking dear


----------



## RavinHood

any team names?


----------



## Dustin Clays

Full Penetration 
Rut Busters
Predatory Nature


----------



## Dustin Clays

Jk… I got nothing pg


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice deer WVhoyt!

What county you hunt in WV?


----------



## Ats002

Checking in from Central VA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720




----------



## RavinHood

you guys have some nice ones on camera


----------



## WVHoyt

Cove-Creek said:


> Nice deer WVhoyt!
> 
> What county you hunt in WV?


Marshall


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice looking bucks that y'all are posting up!


----------



## countryboy96

So... I don't have deer anywhere near the size you guys are posting up... dang you guys got some nice deer. I hope to see some harvest photos from you with them.


----------



## Kammeg

If every team member would just kill two does, we’d be in the running. Bucks are a bonus for sure! Nice photos everyone!


----------



## Cove-Creek

Your are right Kammeg...participation from every member and filling doe tags is what puts teams near the top. It will happen that a few of us kill nice bucks, but we have to make point to fill the doe tags.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Yelton720.....let's hear about that buck with all the character!! You know him from previous years? 

Awesome looking buck...


----------



## Kammeg

Cove-Creek said:


> Your are right Kammeg...participation from every member and filling doe tags is what puts teams near the top. It will happen that a few of us kill nice bucks, but we have to make point to fill the doe tags.


We were on the same team last year, only 8 even entered a deer for score. 7 members did not participate or at least did not even enter a deer for score.


----------



## Kammeg

Here is a decent one I got the other day. Some of the longest brows I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Mark2180

Checking in. Just got back from my property in Kansas. Deer are looking great this year and I have one in particular I am dreaming off.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Kammeg said:


> Here is a decent one I got the other day. Some of the longest brows I’ve ever seen.


Nice! Those long brows sure help when tallying the score!!


----------



## countryboy96

Still haven't seen any bucks on camera yet. I only have 90 acres and it is all private around me. 90 is more than enough to get the job done obviously but it tends to be a nursery for does. I have two maybe 3 does I would say are resident deer but they feed across the street all night so I catch them coming back to bed.

The most common doe is the one with fawns so she's going to get the pass.
There is one I call black face because how dark and long her face is. She is really young and you can see the spots from her last year. So I'm hesitant since she should be a good doe to keep around.
The last doe is an older and decent size one that I am pretty sure is the one I plan on taking if she comes by.

Maine is a 1 deer state for bucks (all weapons included) . There is an expanded zone which I don't live in that does let you hunt longer and get more deer. I did apply for an antlerless tag in the lottery which I would be surprised I don't get but new system for the state this year so I will find out sept 1st.

It has been hot as can be this fall and in drought conditions so the brook that I hunt off has gone from 2 feet deep to dry. I haven't hung stands yet since I suspect this will change the pattern of the deer when they leave bedding to the pond north of my area. It will hurt because they bed on the northern side of the property and to get around them and into a tree will be very difficult without bumping them. If we get rain ever they will head south and west so I set up on the brook and catch them coming back to bed or getting a drink from bedding. I will have to place 4 more cameras out on that northern line to learn more on how to address that situation but soon as the pre-rut kicks in the bucks should be coming to start checking things out.

The first buck photo is from last year. I let him walk twice and watched him breed a doe which I suspect is the one with the twins. I had zero photos of him until mid October and then he started showing up. He is a good average deer around here and is what I am most likely going to see.
The last buck is the one I have been chasing for 2 years. Only 1 day time photo of him ever and he is a ghost... even his night photos almost always came blurry and almost impossible to identify as him. I never got photos of him after the season so I don't know if he made it but that's about as big of deer as I have ever seen around here.


----------



## countryboy96

Sorry, the tappy talky thing is being a butt so I don't know why it keeps multiplying the photos.


----------



## yelton720

Cove-Creek said:


> Yelton720.....let's hear about that buck with all the character!! You know him from previous years?
> 
> Awesome looking buck...


I gained permission to hunt this farm late season of 2020. I got a few pictures of what I believe to be this buck during the remainder of that season but I was never able to lay eyes on him. I think he was 3-1/2 in 2020, which would put him at 5-1/2 this year. He day lighted a few times and it was always while I was at work or out of town. Last year was a bit harder to hunt that property as I only have one access and the farm was planted in corn last year and it wasn't harvested until the very last week of season. The deer just didn't travel well with nearly 50 acres of corn standing. The farmer did not get to plant it this year and he seems to be coming to the minerals and feed I have been putting out. He had a kicker off of his right side G2 last year and his right brow looks the same as this year with his left side being slightly weaker with a crab claw. This exhibits the same characteristics as years past. He definitely did not have all the trash in the past.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Yelton - that makes it even better that you know him from previous years! Hope you get him!


----------



## Mark2180

Here are some of the deer I will be chasing.


----------



## SB80

Mark2180 said:


> Checking in. Just got back from my property in Kansas. Deer are looking great this year and I have one in particular I am dreaming off.


What part of the state do you hunt?


----------



## Mark2180

SB80 said:


> What part of the state do you hunt?


North central


----------



## SB80

Mark2180 said:


> North central


I’m in south central. Good luck to ya this year


----------



## Liv4Rut

Hi Everyone, checking in from Iowa. I am excited for this fall. I leave Sept 9th for an OTC Colorado bow elk hunt and then when I get back it will be youth deer hunting with my 9 year old son. Once late October / early November starts I will be hitting it hard hoping to find something good. Have a few nice ones running around so far. Have a few that have not showed back up yet. Good luck to all this fall!!


----------



## Kammeg

I PM’d Buster588 I believe he is the only teammate not to check in yet. Any votes on team names offered up so far, or any other suggestions?


----------



## RavinHood

Im curious too. Ill be thinking of some names.


----------



## countryboy96

Just had 3rd axis assassins pop into my head.


----------



## yelton720

What’s everyone shooting this season? I’ll be sticking with the Elite Ritual 35.


----------



## Ats002

Shooting a RX7Ultra. 

Pulled one card today and have several good bucks for central VA.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays

Another using Elite, Impulse 34 for me.


----------



## countryboy96

First buck on camera... meh not even a legal buck in many states but it's not a doe.

And I will be heading out with the Elite Enkore. Just got this bow a few weeks ago so I am hoping to get some first blood with it this year.
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

Jack Harrison HSS
62" 60# @ 28"
Full Length Bloodsport Timberwolf carbons with 50gr brass inserts and 200gr 3 blade VPAs
540gr total arrow weight


----------



## sagecreek

I will be hunting with ole trusty and fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## sagecreek

I've been hunting him for 3 years. Maybe this year.


----------



## countryboy96

I have zero catching or good team name idea's. Kemmag's suggestion "intimidators" sounds like the simplest and most well known as "3" so I guess unless anyone has other idea's that works for me.


----------



## Dustin Clays

I second “intimidators”


----------



## WVHoyt

I third it


----------



## Cove-Creek

Intimidators works for me also


----------



## Ats002

Works for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

yall enjoy im out


----------



## Cove-Creek

RavinHood said:


> yall enjoy im out


hate to see you go, but thank you for making us aware of the fact that you will not be participating.

I will make 12-Ringer aware and hopefully we can get a replacement.


----------



## Dustin Clays

God speed ravin.


----------



## Kammeg

I am fine with whatever name you guys decide on. Hope Ravin wasn’t offended by selection on the team name?!? If that is a majority you can let 12-Ringer know on the team name also Cove.


----------



## countryboy96

I hope I didn't offend him by running with the name. It wasn't a slight on him or his suggestions, just was the simplest straightforward one. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720

I'm good with whatever name the team decides on. Pretty sure you wont be able to pick a name that offends/bothers me, sure hope that isn't the reason he left.


----------



## Ats002

I sure hope that’s not the reason [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek

Team Thr33


----------



## Cove-Creek

Like most others, i'm easy to please....team name doesn't really matter to me.

More people have said that they are ok with Intimidators than any other name that's been mentioned.

Let's give it through the weekend to give a few others that haven't commented on team name a chance to do so, but if nothing changes by Monday I will post it up in the team name thread per 12-Ringer's instructions and we will be done with it.


----------



## huntfish25

Intimidators i good with it


----------



## huntfish25

i dont get e-mail for some reason and i only check every few days. so if someone wants me you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Kammeg

Cove-Creek said:


> Like most others, i'm easy to please....team name doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> More people have said that they are ok with Intimidators than any other name that's been mentioned.
> 
> Let's give it through the weekend to give a few others that haven't commented on team name a chance to do so, but if nothing changes by Monday I will post it up in the team name thread per 12-Ringer's instructions and we will be done with it.


Buster588 hasn’t checked in yet, so along with Ravin bowing out, you might let 12-ringer know it appears we’ll need two replacement team members.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Kammeg said:


> Buster588 hasn’t checked in yet, so along with Ravin bowing out, you might let 12-ringer know it appears we’ll need two replacement team members.


I will let 12-Ringer know about Buster588 also!


----------



## countryboy96

Took the boys out yesterday and cut some wind fall trees over some of the trails and put out a few more cameras. Of course have to swing through the high bush wild blueberries to make sure they have a positive experience.





































Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays

That’s the good stuff! Passing it on my friend.


----------



## buster588

Sorry I forgot about checking in until now. I’m still down unless I’ve already been replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buster588

Checking in from NE GA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720

Working on cleaning a spot up behind my house along the creek. Got it all cut and plan to till it up and plant a food plot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Glad to have ya Buster!


----------



## SB80

Glad you’re here buster. 

Revolt X for me.

Did ravinhood get mad, or anyone know? Why’d he just say he’s out like that?


----------



## Cove-Creek

countryboy96 said:


> Took the boys out yesterday and cut some wind fall trees over some of the trails and put out a few more cameras. Of course have to swing through the high bush wild blueberries to make sure they have a positive experience.


looks like a great weekend, I'm sure they had a blast!


----------



## Kammeg

SB80 said:


> Glad you’re here buster.
> 
> Revolt X for me.
> 
> Did ravinhood get mad, or anyone know? Why’d he just say he’s out like that?


I’m not sure. Kinda abrupt for sure. 
I’ll be taking my Elite Remedy and my Mathews Atlas out rotating, I hate for either to feel left out!


----------



## Cove-Creek

12Ringer has responded and is aware we need a replacement for Ravinhood. He said that the only way that we will get one is if every other team who needs a replacement also gets one.

so hopefully there are plenty of members who are wanting to get in on the league play. If you know anyone tell them to get on the list!

no other insight on a different team name so I will post Intimidators in the name thread.


----------



## sjj1856

Intimidators? I like it. I'll be taking a bowtech solution into the woods this year. First bowtech and so far so good.


----------



## SB80

countryboy96 said:


> Took the boys out yesterday and cut some wind fall trees over some of the trails and put out a few more cameras. Of course have to swing through the high bush wild blueberries to make sure they have a positive experience.
> View attachment 7677795
> View attachment 7677796
> View attachment 7677797
> View attachment 7677798
> View attachment 7677799
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


That’s awesome. My little boy is 6 and he wants to go deer hunting this year


----------



## Dustin Clays




----------



## Dustin Clays

My son and I share a love of the outdoors.


----------



## yelton720

Here's a picture of me and my son from last season. He'll be 9 this month, got a couple bucks on camera that I'm hoping we can get on. Hopefully I can get my son and daughter one this season.


----------



## countryboy96

My oldest (7) getting ready for his bear hunt on the 27th. He asked me to make a little video of him shooting in the woods because he got tired of shooting in the field. I hope some day he can look back and see videos like this and see how far he has come.

Just over 2 minutes long.






Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays

Best of luck on his hunt!


----------



## yelton720

countryboy96 said:


> My oldest (7) getting ready for his bear hunt on the 27th. He asked me to make a little video of him shooting in the woods because he got tired of shooting in the field. I hope some day he can look back and see videos like this and see how far he has come.
> 
> Just over 2 minutes long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Heck yea!! Like that 3D target, I do a lot of coyote hunting. Pretty much solely at night though with thermal.


----------



## Kammeg

Nice pics/videos guys. Love seeing the kids getting involved!


----------



## GottaLuvElite

checking in. Ig I'm a replacement. I'll be hunting in western KY with the Elite Remedy


----------



## countryboy96

GottaLuvElite said:


> checking in. Ig I'm a replacement. I'll be hunting in western KY with the Elite Remedy


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cove-Creek

GottaLuvElite...happy to have you aboard!!


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Had some really solid bucks on the farm last year, I haven't checked cams yet, but I know of one at least trophy that my friend's going to hunt. I hunt on about 1000 acres, my friends (who own most of it) have their spot on the north end where they hunt their deer and let us kinda run around on the south side. I'll send some pics from last year, and any from this year. Ik one guy shot about a 145 8 pt, and another dude shot a 12 two years ago rattling on the opening day of gun season. We had a 2.5-3.5-year-old 9 pt last year who we let go for probably next year, depending on his size this year.


----------



## GottaLuvElite

thx guys, happy to be here


----------



## Kammeg

Welcome to the team! I’m gonna be hunting with a Remedy as well!


----------



## Kammeg

Guess Ravinhood got placed on Team 7 now? Anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Idk. I like ur bow tho! Do we have a team name yet?


----------



## Kammeg

Thank you! We settled on Intimidators, 12-Ringer just hasn’t put it on our thread yet.


----------



## SB80

Kammeg said:


> Guess Ravinhood got placed on Team 7 now? Anyone know what is going on here?


Seems odd. Makes me curious


----------



## yelton720

Kammeg said:


> Guess Ravinhood got placed on Team 7 now? Anyone know what is going on here?


I just replied to his post on their team asking if that’s why he switched.


----------



## SB80

yelton720 said:


> I just replied to his post on their team asking if that’s why he switched.


I just read that. The one guy is funny


----------



## Dustin Clays

Don’t know, don’t care. Must have been a Jeff Gordon fan🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## yelton720

Took the local Amish some pines off my property and had them build me this box stand to take the kids. Had a bigger window on this side installed for my small food plot you can’t see. It’s only about 1/3 acre. Should make hunting more comfortable for the family.


----------



## countryboy96

I feel bad if Ravin bailed because I said let's go with that name? The timing was pretty close to after my post so I figured I would message him directly to see if something was wrong and never got a reply.

If it was that I would have been good with any of the other names tossed out but never got the chance. 

I wish him well and no ill feelings but I say we got a decent team as it is and I can't wait to see those first photos and the stories to go with it.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

Don't feel bad countryboy, even if he did quit for that reason it isn't your fault. You didn't do anything wrong, he had just as much opportunity to say he didn't want that as a name as you and everyone else did who said they were fine with it. 

If that's why he quit he must be the type who would rather give up than have a little confrontation. That's fine to I suppose but if that is the reason he gave I don't see why they would even consider placing him on another team.

Maybe it's some totally different reason, doesn't matter to me one way or another. If he didn't want to be here I'm glad he is not


No reason for you to feel bad all.


----------



## Ats002

Nobody has time for that if that is the reason for leaving. People are soft as baby wipes these days! 

Finding some EHD kills around my work and personal farms here in central VA. Hopefully, it’s not to bad of a outbreak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GottaLuvElite

When do yalls seasons start? Mine's from Sep 3- Jan 16


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Can't wait to see what that first one from July looks like, that's at over a month ago and he's already past the ears.
The last one I think is a nine we had last year on that cam a lot.


----------



## Dustin Clays

My season will start 10/1.


----------



## Kammeg

10/1 for Illinois also.


----------



## RavinHood

Im honestly not upset with anyone didnt think i would get an opportunity to hunt. Therefore decided to leave rather then be a waste i am leaving team 7 as well. I apologize for my lack of communication and response


----------



## countryboy96

October 1st for Maine as well. There is an expanded zone that opens Sept 10th-Dec10th however I do not live in that area. Season closes Oct 28th so with no Sunday hunting I don't get a ton of time out. I can use a bow in rifle season and most the time I do but it is a short season for me unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## SB80

RavinHood said:


> Im honestly not upset with anyone didnt think i would get an opportunity to hunt. Therefore decided to leave rather then be a waste i am leaving team 7 as well. I apologize for my lack of communication and response


Ah poop that sucks. Hopefully it changes and you do get to hunt this year


----------



## sjj1856

Sept 24th opener here in Ohio. I won't be out opening weekend but hope to get a day or two off work that first week.


----------



## yelton720

September 10th here in NC.


----------



## countryboy96

RavinHood said:


> Im honestly not upset with anyone didnt think i would get an opportunity to hunt. Therefore decided to leave rather then be a waste i am leaving team 7 as well. I apologize for my lack of communication and response


Thank you for updating us. Sorry that your season is in question but hopefully you get out and make quick work of it. I have missed a couple seasons with having kids and in Medic school so I know the mixed feelings of how that goes. Stay safe bud!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

Elk and deer opens here in Montana on September 3rd. 
I will be in the mountains for the majority of the month with a priority placed on feeling my elk tag. If I can get that done I will then transition to deer hunting.

During the middle part of October I will head east to Ohio and WV to bowhunt. I have some cell cams running there now. Should have some whitetail buck trail cam pics to share soon.

anyone else hunting elk?


----------



## yelton720

Always been a dream to go out west and elk hunt. I’ve been out that way several times on vacations, but never had the opportunity to chase one. Hopefully within the next 5 years I’ll make it happen.

Headed to Ohio in October for a weekend of scouting and back to hunt November 9-14. We were able to pick up a couple hundred acres of private land this year.


----------



## Kammeg

Just got done seeding an acre and half food plot for fall/winter. Trying to draw and hold some deer on that 40 acres. Cameras have been getting more active the last couple days.


----------



## Kammeg




----------



## Kammeg

And last but not least, I’ve got my Catfish Customs string and cables on my Atlas and have it tuned up to suit me.


----------



## Cove-Creek

yelton720 said:


> Headed to Ohio in October for a weekend of scouting and back to hunt November 9-14. We were able to pick up a couple hundred acres of private land this year.


what county you going to be hunting?

my buddy and I have been hunting a permission farm in Knox county the past two years and it has been really good to us. 🤞


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice looking outfit Kammeg!


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Looks good! I put in for a bow elk hunt in New Mexico that was through our S3DA program...and one of my best friends got drawn lol. Super excited for him, it's next month, through SCI.


----------



## yelton720

Cove-Creek said:


> what county you going to be hunting?
> 
> my buddy and I have been hunting a permission farm in Knox county the past two years and it has been really good to us. 🤞


We’ll be hunting Morgan.


----------



## Kammeg

Cove-Creek said:


> what county you going to be hunting?
> 
> my buddy and I have been hunting a permission farm in Knox county the past two years and it has been really good to us. 🤞


Let me know if you need a hand over there, I’m not opposed to a road trip, lol!


----------



## WVHoyt

September 24th for me as well.


----------



## countryboy96

Are we all set? FINAL ANNOUNCEMENT WITH REGARD TO TEAM COMPOSITION

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

I think that we are...post it up in there Countryboy and let them know we are good to go!


----------



## Kammeg

Did you send him our name choice,Cove? Just wondering because they’ve never put it on our team thread.


----------



## Cove-Creek

I did post our team name in the team name thread. 12Ringer acknowledged it by Liking it.

he must just be busy, I bet he gets to switching it this week at some point for us.


----------



## Kammeg

Cove-Creek said:


> I did post our team name in the team name thread. 12Ringer acknowledged it by Liking it.
> 
> he must just be busy, I bet he gets to switching it this week at some point for us.


No problem just making sure.


----------



## countryboy96

Sorry work distracted me... I did post that we are good to go on his thread. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720

Went and pulled the card earlier today, but my batteries died on the 20th. My target buck has been in there pretty much every day either morning or evening. Several days recently he is showing up morning and evening. Hopefully his pattern stays the same for a few more weeks!


----------



## Kammeg

Nice!^
Good luck yelton! Hopefully he stays on that pattern until season starts for ya.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Awesome buck Yelton! Hope that you close the deal on that deer!!


----------



## Kammeg

Nothing new to report on the trail cameras deer-wise, but check out the beard on this gobbler!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Kammeg said:


> Nothing new to report on the trail cameras deer-wise, but check out the beard on this gobbler!
> View attachment 7687239


Wouldn’t mind hanging that rope on the wall!


----------



## buster588

Season opens Sept. 10th here in GA. Few NE GA bucks. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy96

Took my 7 year old out for youth day yesterday for bears. Had a massive 350lb+ bear (buddy thinks its over 400) circle our stand trying to figure us out but lost shooting light before it would commit. Was super intense there because he must have heard my son fidgeting and was not able to figure out what was going on because it started scratching tree's and circling. One point it got down wind of us and I could hear it huffing the air but it wanted the bait so he didn't take off. Never heard a bear scratch a tree before and once I realized what I just heard I was thinking oh boy this bear is trying to set dominance and wanting to scare us off. So different than deer hunting but that adrenaline rush is there for sure just like seeing a good buck. I am going out again solo tomorrow so we shall see how that goes.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Sounds like an exciting hunt Country!


----------



## Cove-Creek

Really nice bucks Buster!!


----------



## Kammeg

Good luck with the bears Country! We don’t have those around here, lol! I’d love to hunt one someday.


----------



## countryboy96

Kammeg said:


> Good luck with the bears Country! We don’t have those around here, lol! I’d love to hunt one someday.


It hit 80 and humidity got up to 80s even in the mountains so didn't even see a bear yesterday. Still had to get out and give it a sit. My buddy is a Maine Guide so he let me sit up on one of his stands. He had a couple of clients about 70 miles from me who also saw nothing. 

He currently has multiple bears on camera that are all going over 250lbs but between my work/family schedule and his clients I don't get a lot of opportunities to get out. I might still go out with him to hunt over hounds since I know the kid would have an absolute blast doing that but I might have him use a boom stick for that. Lugging a crossbow and all that up a few mountains isn't my idea of fun.

If any of you want a cheaper out of state hunt I'd really consider a Maine bear hunt. Compared to the west it's not even close to that type of price tag and bear meat is amazing. Secret to bear meat is get it cooled down ASAP. Black fur with even a 60 degree day that meat can start going bad a few hours in. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720

Just a weekly update from the latest camera pull Bucks are still showing up pretty much daily. Only problem is the wind that I need to go in after him is a North/North West. Ten days until season opener!!


----------



## Kammeg

Yesterday trimmed some shooting lanes around a couple stands and put a new camera out over a new food plot we got seeded two weeks ago. Already got a decent buck on camera this evening.


----------



## Kammeg

Monster doe on the food plot this morning. I wonder what she weighs?!?


----------



## Dustin Clays

She a thick girl!


----------



## Kammeg

No doubt, must be getting into the cattle feed!


----------



## countryboy96

I'd call that doe "Monica". Has a young thin face but shes got some thickness to her. Come fall Billy Buck is going to come looking.


----------



## Dustin Clays

50 points…don’t neglect the does this season gents.


----------



## Kammeg

Dustin Clays said:


> 50 points…don’t neglect the does this season gents.


Very true!
I should petition to get 75 for dragging her out!


----------



## yelton720

Just a couple days away from season opener! Weather is looking decent for the highs, showing it being around 70 with rain possible most of the day. The cool front should have them up on their feet and depending on the wind, I plan to be there Saturday and Sunday. We primarily get South winds but the way I have to enter this property it just doesn't work and Saturday is calling for a NE so hope it stays that way. The bachelor group was in there again this morning and both shooters I have were there as well.  2/3 or so of the bucks on camera are either already out of velvet or will be within the next couple days. I will keep you all updated on how the weekend plays out. Fingers crossed it's a good one!


----------



## Kammeg

Good luck yelton! We don’t open til Oct 1. Can’t wait!!


----------



## sagecreek

Yep, I'm in NC too. Season opens Saturday morning.


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Our season started last Saturday, it's just been so dang hot that I haven't gone out yet. I think I'll try to get out there next week sometime, we have some does moving, maybe get an early 50 pts.


----------



## yelton720

sagecreek said:


> Yep, I'm in NC too. Season opens Saturday morning.


I see you're from the Mt. Airy area. I have some friends from up there.


----------



## yelton720

Less than 24 hrs until it’s go time!!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Get ‘em yelton!


----------



## Kammeg

yelton720 said:


> Less than 24 hrs until it’s go time!!
> View attachment 7695622


Sic em son!!


----------



## Kammeg

I finished broadhead tuning my Remedy today. Shooting my last 3D shoot of the year in the morning, then I’m sitting on go until Oct 1!! I’m so stinkin ready!!


----------



## Mark2180

I’m just waiting for the right wind to go in after the deer I’m chasing. Need a cool front.


----------



## Kammeg

Mark2180 said:


> I’m just waiting for the right wind to go in after the deer I’m chasing. Need a cool front.


What state are you hunting Mark?


----------



## Mark2180

Kammeg said:


> What state are you hunting Mark?


Kansas.


----------



## Kammeg

Target season is officially over for me! Onto IL whitetails. Had a lot of fun today with my son, other than the crazy amount of mosquitoes! Shot a 298, which is about my avg on a 30 target range. I always feel a sense of excitement now that I know the next time I release an arrow could be at a live whitetail instead of foam animals!


----------



## yelton720

I’m in for the first sit of the season. Had some heavy rains this morning and we have a break in it now. Got a decent wind for this evening, so fingers crossed they move. Will update tonight.


----------



## yelton720

Well team, I guess you could say it was the best worst hunt I’ve ever had. Literally had every target buck in and within range. Had the big non typical at 33 yds and shot right under him. Had to face the tree for my shot and my safety tether was in my way to get to my anchor point. Had already drawn and one buck had looked up. I knew I couldn’t let down without spooking them so I tried to take the shot. Luckily it was a clean miss and they all just trotted off. Unfortunately, I just 
missed the biggest deer I’ve ever had the opportunity to kill. Maybe luck will be on my side next time.


----------



## Dustin Clays

yelton720 said:


> Well team, I guess you could say it was the best worst hunt I’ve ever had. Literally had every target buck in and within range. Had the big non typical at 33 yds and shot right under him. Had to face the tree for my shot and my safety tether was in my way to get to my anchor point. Had already drawn and one buck had looked up. I knew I couldn’t let down without spooking them so I tried to take the shot. Luckily it was a clean miss and they all just trotted off. Unfortunately, I just
> missed the biggest deer I’ve ever had the opportunity to kill. Maybe luck will be on my side next time.


Sound like an awesome day! Stinks you didn’t connect but you will have more chances👍


----------



## Kammeg

That’s a rough one yelton. Hopefully he didn’t spook too bad and you’ll get another opportunity! Hang in there buddy, it happens to everyone playing this game long enough.


----------



## Kammeg

Hopefully he hangs around and makes a mistake come rut!


----------



## yelton720

Kammeg said:


> That’s a rough one yelton. Hopefully he didn’t spook too bad and you’ll get another opportunity! Hang in there buddy, it happens to everyone playing this game long enough.


Yea, still sick on my stomach over it. Fortunately they were all back in there last night around midnight for 20+ minutes. I don’t think they ever knew what happened.


----------



## yelton720

Made a sit here at the house this evening and had two young bucks come into the bean field. All my target bucks were back on camera tonight and well within shooting light. I would have been there but the wind was wrong. Looking good for all this coming weekend. 🤞🏼


----------



## countryboy96

Yelton you are giving me the itch and I really hope you can connect this weekend. Sounds like you have a great chance at them yet. 

I am starting to see a lot more mature doe activity and few weeks ago I had put in a couple micro food plots and the deer are hitting those harder than I had expected. I am starting to see some younger bucks but I did draw a doe tag last week so I am going to do my best to lay the first mature doe down and go for a decent buck. Just have to get my stands up now that I have the 3 spots figured out where I want things and wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## yelton720

Well made another sit tonight. Had the target buck at 30 yds, but he would not present a shot behind the cedar tree that was blocking him. He has been regular all week and I plan to try and get back tomorrow or Friday for sure. Will keep y’all updated.


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Good luck! Stick em


----------



## Kammeg

yelton720 said:


> Well made another sit tonight. Had the target buck at 30 yds, but he would not present a shot behind the cedar tree that was blocking him. He has been regular all week and I plan to try and get back tomorrow or Friday for sure. Will keep y’all updated.


You’re gonna end up tagged out before my season even opens! Lol! Good luck!!


----------



## sjj1856

I'll bet it's hot in NC this early. I don't think missing one when it's this early messes anything up. I think late season that matters a lot more. OH starts 9/24 and it'll be hot here. I'll hunt on the 26th. Supposed to be cool in the am (60 degrees) but 75 midday. Then it's weekends only. But hope to take a few days off in November.


----------



## Mark2180

Huge cold front for me this weekend and will go after my target buck. 100 on Tuesday and 71 Thursday. Wind is supposed to be perfect too. Have quite a few daylight pics of a couple shooters since season opened.


----------



## Kammeg

Mark2180 said:


> Huge cold front for me this weekend and will go after my target buck. 100 on Tuesday and 71 Thursday. Wind is supposed to be perfect too. Have quite a few daylight pics of a couple shooters since season opened.


Good luck sir! Hope you get a shot!


----------



## countryboy96

Pretty sure this doe just signed her name to my doe tag.... I swear she knows season doesn't open until the 1st and she is mocking me with sticking her tongue out at me. 
_update from the laptop this actually looks like a small spike_ I will have to go pull the card to get the full rez photo









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy96

I really think it is the doe but the meh quality photo almost looks like it could be this guy that has been popping up. I really think it's the doe and if it is she's getting us 50points.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Thatta boy! Love the confidence!


----------



## WVHoyt

Season opens Saturday!!!


----------



## Kammeg

Week from Saturday here! Is anyone opening later than October 1? I can’t wait!! We are getting a big cool front tomorrow, 50 degrees lower than today. I’m betting my camera activity picks up.
Good luck WVHoyt!!


----------



## yelton720

Cool front hitting us this weekend as well. I typically have Friday's off, so I plan to be in the woods in the morning. Hopefully one day soon I'll get another shot opportunity. Of course, as I'm sitting here typing this he's on camera lol.


----------



## Kammeg

Got another biggin on camera last night.


----------



## yelton720

Hopefully I can update the board tomorrow with a kill lol. This guy is still regular too and so far I’ve probably watched him for 30+ minutes within bow range waiting on a shot from the bigger non-typical. Those days of waiting are over. Next one to present a shot will be getting an arrow shot their way!


----------



## Mark2180

Been hunting the last two days here in kansas and it’s been horrible. There are acorns everywhere and the beans are turning. I’m sure they are on them hard. I did get a call from the neighbor to help drag out a muzzle loader buck last night. It’s a deer we have known for years. He was way bigger than any one expected. It went 188 1/4”.


----------



## Ats002

Been MIA. 

Season opens in a week for VA. 

Have some good ones on cameras. We did get hit with EHD pretty hard. So hoping some of them show back up and didn’t fall to EHD. 

Here’s my #1.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002

#1 on my home Farm the buck in the right. Few years of history with him. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liv4Rut

I know it is a bow group but I thought I would share that my 9 year old son got his first nice one this past weekend youth hunting. It was such a memorable moment with him and we were both shaking like leaves after the shot. I wish I would have videoed his excitement. He came out with about 15 minutes left heading towards a bean field after 2 does and a forky came out. 107 yard shot and he ran about 60 yards and piled up. We weren't hunting this deer specifically as I had a couple smaller 120ish ones that I was hoping he would get for his 2nd buck but when this one showed, it was a complete shock. Can't wait for many more years of hunting with him. It is always a great adventure. I am hoping he will be bowhunting next year with me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dustin Clays

That’s an incredible buck and an incredible experience to share with your son. Good on you for being an active father and passing along these skills to your son👍


----------



## Liv4Rut

Dustin Clays said:


> That’s an incredible buck and an incredible experience to share with your son. Good on you for being an active father and passing along these skills to your son👍


Thanks Dustin!! It truly has been a blessing hunting with him. He started when he was 7 years old and so far has taken 8 deer and 5 turkeys. He jumps right out of bed at 4am and is ready to go. The day before he got his buck he sat in a downpour rain for over an hour in a treestand with me and he was loving every minute of it. I had him wearing my goretex suit which was 100x too big for him but we made it work. He definitely is a trooper dedicated to long hours in the blind or stand. He is hooked on hunting.


----------



## countryboy96

That is a truly amazing buck and that's not a give me shot even for adults with a buck like that in the scope. Ice water in his veins! I hope to see more photos like that I don't care if it's with a boomstick or stick and string... kids hunting is what it is all about for me. Any day they are breathing in fresh air and not weebox or instasnapswipechatting is a win in my book.


----------



## WVHoyt

anyone on the board yet?


----------



## Dustin Clays

I don’t think so. My season opens Saturday.


----------



## countryboy96

Saturday for me to and I work until 7am so I might get a Saturday night sit and a Tuesday night sit. Still really inconsistent deer patterns so I'm not really sure how much I will sit for the first two weeks until I start seeing more prerut movements. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

Liv4Rut...congrats to you and your young man! Great buck!


----------



## Kammeg

Great buck, great story, and great memory for sure! Congrats L4R!!
Our season finally opens on Saturday. I’ll get an evening hunt in if not morning and evening both. Hopefully won’t take too long to at least put a doe on the board!


----------



## Cove-Creek

I've been hunting hunting elk for the past month. Used up plenty of boot leather and had several close encounters with bulls but just never the right shot opportunity for my longbow. Many great memories though!

Im ready to hunt deer now and will be driving East next week and hopefully hunting by Sunday or Monday Oct 9-10. I'm anxious to get in the treestand!

some pics from the past month that I thought I'd share.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Looks like a beautiful adventure Cove!


----------



## countryboy96

Finally got a shooter buck on camera! I have my work cut out to get a look at this guy but at least I found one. They don't get a whole lot bigger than that around my place. I'd be tickled to see him come this weekend.























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy96

Lol I never seen this buck until tonight and I only caught him on a camera on the back side of the property. I put up a mock scrape at 5pm and 2 hours later look who shows up. I would have felt a lot better having a couple days to let my scent to have washed away before he found this. Really hoping he makes a return to the site.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Cove-Creek said:


> I've been hunting hunting elk for the past month. Used up plenty of boot leather and had several close encounters with bulls but just never the right shot opportunity for my longbow. Many great memories though!
> 
> Im ready to hunt deer now and will be driving East next week and hopefully hunting by Sunday or Monday Oct 9-10. I'm anxious to get in the treestand!
> 
> some pics from the past month that I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 7708449
> View attachment 7708450
> View attachment 7708451
> View attachment 7708452
> View attachment 7708453


Beautiful country and pics Cove. I’m jealous!!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Season opener for TX in the morning!
Wish me luck gents… maybe a buck but a doe fo sho🤞🏻


----------



## sagecreek

Good luck DC!


----------



## Kammeg

Our opener is tomorrow here in IL as well. I’ll be out tomorrow evening. Hopefully have some good luck and shoot straight! Good luck to everybody else with Oct 1 openers!


----------



## WVHoyt

It's a wash out for today.


----------



## Kammeg

Got one down tonite, we’re on the board. Shot a spike buck(we get multiple bucks in IL) gonna enter it for my doe entry. One sit one kill!


----------



## Cove-Creek

Way to handle business Kammeg! Got us on the board!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Kammeg

Thank you.


----------



## countryboy96

The gates are opened now. Thank you for getting us on the board!


----------



## sagecreek

Congrats Kammeg


----------



## Dustin Clays

Tagged an eater at 10am yesterday. 50pts


----------



## Kammeg

Yeah baby! Racking up the points now! Congrats Dustin.


----------



## Kammeg

Dustin Clays said:


> View attachment 7710723
> 
> Tagged an eater at 10am yesterday. 50pts


Don’t forget to enter it on the Check-in station thread so it gets counted in our total.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Way to go DC! Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Kammeg said:


> Don’t forget to enter it on the Check-in station thread so it gets counted in our total.


Done👍


----------



## sagecreek

Yay! Y'all keep changing the color of the leaves.


----------



## Kammeg

sagecreek said:


> Yay! Y'all keep changing the color of the leaves.


And my vanes, lol!


----------



## Mark2180

Glad to see the success as I’m really struggling right now. I have never had more mature bucks on my property but a few weeks back all my deer went awol. It’s a bumper crop of acorns this year and it sounds like it is raining in the woods. They aren’t touching any food plots plus I have 5 elk that took over a food plot and they have kicked my camera over twice. I hate them and deer don’t want to be around them.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Mark2180 said:


> Glad to see the success as I’m really struggling right now. I have never had more mature bucks on my property but a few weeks back all my deer went awol. It’s a bumper crop of acorns this year and it sounds like it is raining in the woods. They aren’t touching any food plots plus I have 5 elk that took over a food plot and they have kicked my camera over twice. I hate them and deer don’t want to be around them.
> Hang tough Matt, hopefully the pattern changes when the rut kicks in.


----------



## Kammeg

That stinks, we don’t have that problem in IL, just crap politics! We have a nice cold front coming in Friday and hopefully it will get some movement in my spots.


----------



## yelton720

Haven't gotten to get in the woods much the last week or so with my work schedule and kids sports schedules. Got the truck loaded up and we're headed to Ohio this Thursday morning to scout/hunt for the weekend. Looks like about a 20 degree swing in temps from Wednesday to Friday, so hopefully they will be up on their feet. We will be headed back up on November 9th to hunt for 5 days.


----------



## WVHoyt

congrats Guy's!!


----------



## countryboy96

Last night was close. I set up on this travel corridor as 6 trails all cross or go by inside 15 yards of this spot. I had great wind direcion for the entire day but the temps hit 70s so although comfortable the woods were as quiet as a church on Monday morning. 2 hours before legal ended the winds started to change from out of the NW to the SW which put one of the more common bedding areas down wind. The woods started to feel more alive so I stuck it out just to see what happens. With 10 minutes of legal I could see a doe coming out of the bedding area 80 yards out. She was down wind of me and she clearly could smell me but I had put more of the hodag scent on the mock scrape which seems to always induce more traffic. She couldn't resist and slowly and silently worked her way in. 
I had put three shooting lanes in but she held up at 28 yards which is a gravy shot however just 3 yards from my shooting lane. It was low enough light I couldn't see all the small branches to see if I could still snake carbon through it or not so I held off hoping she made those last couple steps. Unfortunately she stood there sniffing the wind until time expired. She finally moved in 2 minutes after legal and I got to watch her rub her face all over my licking branch. She never blew and once she got to the licking branch she was chilled out. That's hunting though.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Frustrating for sure, but that’s what I love about bow hunting! The game is what I enjoy the most about it.


----------



## WVHoyt

Shot this WV buck this morning. He went 78 3/8


----------



## Cove-Creek

Congrats WVHoyt!!!


----------



## countryboy96

Love the double white neck patch. Strong work!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Congrats WVHoyt!
Had an uneventful but enjoyable evening in the stand. Two does and a two year old 6 pointer. The buck hung around my stand for 45+ mins before finally wandering off to the East.


----------



## WVHoyt

I'll be hunting Ohio for the next few days so hopefully this deer will be replaced.


----------



## sjj1856

35 degrees this morning. First doe crossed the creek and busted me standing up and reaching for my bow. Froze and she stood there stomping the ground for 10 minutes. I stayed frozen. She couldn't smell me because the wind was in my face. After about 10-15 of me standing perfectly still she decided to carry on. She walked behind a honeysuckle and I got my bow and drew. As soon as she stepped out I let it go. Absolutely thought I was busted and am surprised I got her. 50 pts. Cincinnati, OH. Public land. 










Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

Heck yeah! Congrats on the freezer meat!!


----------



## Kammeg

WVHoyt said:


> I'll be hunting Ohio for the next few days so hopefully this deer will be replaced.


Good luck sir!


----------



## sagecreek

Congrats you two!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Excellent work sjj and WV.

I missed high on a bruiser yesterday morning. Sorry guys, it was a gimme on a 10 pointer🤦🏻. Miss judged the range in the moment and paid dearly. Oh well, lots of season left…gotta keep grinding.


----------



## Kammeg

I got a doe tonite I’m gonna enter and hopefully replace with a buck later this season. I’m just getting back home, I’ll get it posted later.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good job Kammeg!


----------



## Kammeg

25 yds broadside right at last light. Threaded it between a couple small oak trees about 10 foot in front of my stand.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Busted out the Elite for this one, nice! Don’t want her getting jealous with that sexy new Mathews in the stable😆


----------



## Kammeg

Dustin Clays said:


> Busted out the Elite for this one, nice! Don’t want her getting jealous with that sexy new Mathews in the stable😆


No, I try to switch each time til I kill one with each bow. It’ll be the Atlas up to bat again now. I love them both too much to let one sit all season, lol!


----------



## countryboy96

You guys are on a roll! Congrats all. I am chomping at the bit to get out again. Damn Sunday hunting laws. The temps dropped below freezing this morning and that had the deer on their feet big time and my cameras are going bonkers. Tomorrow I am on the fence if I am hunting or taking the boys out since they have the day off. I might hunt hard in the morning and take them out for the pm hunt in the blind.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Congrats guys! 

I spent yesterday and today hanging stands and check cams. I plan to hunt all week and should punch a tag. Have one decent buck that is consistently day lighting that I will shoot given the opportunity.


----------



## Liv4Rut

Congrats Guys. I shot two does this past weekend. I was in a rush to get them to the locker due to the heat so I snapped a quick pic of the one with my bow. Felt great! Now to focus on a buck later this month.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good work!


----------



## Kammeg

Nice! Congrats L4R! Stacking up the points boys!


----------



## yelton720

Trip to Ohio went well. We were able to get permission on a 175 acre tract as well as an 80 acre tract. Seen a few decent deer and got some stand locations picked out as well as left a few cell cams. Now the dreaded wait until we head back up in November. Congratulations to all of you who have killed so far! Hoping to get in the woods an evening this weekend.


----------



## Cove-Creek

I filled a doe tag in Virginia yesterday evening. I was self filming and was able to get it on video. About an 8yd shot and an 80yd recovery.

I'll post it up on the points thread tonight.

back in the stand now!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good job Cove!


----------



## Mark2180

Headed to Kansas this weekend. Seems like they are getting a little back to normal but after I booked my trip it’s dead quiet again. Oh well. Good cold front coming this weekend.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Filled a bear tag this evening, 19yd shot and a 60yd recovery. 

got this one on video also!


----------



## Kammeg

Congrats on the carnage Cove! Love that snake skin on that recurve, I remember that from last year’s team. Good luck in KS Mark!


----------



## sagecreek

Way to whack em and Stack em.


----------



## countryboy96

I have never really believed in the "October lull" before but man... starting to question what happened to the deer.

Some weather systems have come and gone really messing with everything so I'm trying to be patient but now less than 2 weeks left of archery season and deer are awol. Putting my time in and doing my best to play the wind but it has been difficult with this property setup.

Added a photo overlooking the 30x20 crossing clearing I'm sitting over today. Winds are low but swirled on me a couple times now so hoping it didn't cost me a chance today. Temps upper 40s but going into the 60s and clear sky following a 30mph winds with gust over 40 yesterday so we shall see.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk
View attachment 7718764


----------



## Kammeg

Yikes! Two weeks left already! Our season lasts til the middle of January. I’d put you in a stand if you are coming through this way (south central IL)and buy a tag!


----------



## yelton720

Me and a few buddies entered a local coyote tournament that started last night at 7 and ended at 9 this morning. We were able to stack up 15 and win the hunt. Few less predators running around these parts.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good work yelton!


----------



## countryboy96

Kammeg said:


> Yikes! Two weeks left already! Our season lasts til the middle of January. I’d put you in a stand if you are coming through this way (south central IL)and buy a tag!


Yeah Maine is goofy like that. I kind of gave the state a piece of my mind since the "OTC" doe permits were not even for sale until this last Tuesday. Maine is stuck in old school 60's mindset with the no Sunday hunting and archery closes Oct 28th. At least in my career field I get to hunt a few more days than the average 7-5 guy who gets 4 Saturdays to hunt archery. 

You can hunt with archery tackle in rifle season which opens 28th for Maine residents and then 30th for all. It just puts the deer on super alert so better be perfect. There is a reason it is about 15% success rate on a good year and 7% on a bad year. 

If I lived anywhere near Illinois to justify swinging through I'd totally take you up on that offer! 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cove-Creek

Looks and sounds like fun Yelton! Congrats!


----------



## Kammeg

A few weeks ago I was getting a lot more coyote pics on my cell camera than usual. Every day had 3-6 coyotes at different times. I hunted a stand for the first time this year Friday which was nearby this camera. I unfortunately found out what the increase in coyote traffic was all about.







Decent buck this year and would have been real nice with another year. I could find no signs of injury or holes in bones, so I’m assuming he succumbed to ehd which I have heard of in our area this year. Sad and aggravating at the same time.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice cool morning here in southwest VA.

Not much movement though. Had a shooter on camera yesterday during daylight. Hope he shows back up soon!


----------



## countryboy96

Well had more winds out of south which makes this probably the hardest year I've ever had for bad winds. No points for the team however 45 minutes left of legal I at least cashed in one of my tags on a turkey. I was giving them all a pass and thought a couple times about it with them perfectly at 20 yards. I decided just take a couple photos to say had you but let them wall. This young gal unfortunately bust me taking her photo and never seen a turkey get so aggressive! She's clearly angry making all kinds of clucking and is sprinting right at me flapping her wings. I set the phone down and pick up the bow and draw. At 8 yards she hesitates and is making all kinds of ruckus so I laced her right through the breast and she made it 30 yards before piling up. Found my arrow in the base of a tree 25 yards behind her with the nock no longer on. It somehow turned off when it hit the tree but is working perfectly fine once I found it. Dug the broadhead out can't even visually see a flaw on this thing. Love these QAD Exodus heads. I let her lay until legal was up and was hoping a buck would wonder by still but no such double luck.












































Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

We are in the top 5. I won't be in the woods for a couple weeks. But will try to take a couple days off in November to get out during the week. Fingers crossed 🤞 the rut will get em up and moving.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Nice bird country boy!


----------



## Kammeg

Congrats on the turkey CB! Thanks for keeping us in the loop on your season all along. We are getting a short warm up this weekend, I’ll get out again soon. Hopefully get a nice cold front the last week of Oct and get ‘em moving. I’ve gotten two pics of bucks sparring the past couple nights.


----------



## Dustin Clays

It’s going to be warm down south also. I’m going to head out tomorrow anyways, can’t kill ‘em from the couch.


----------



## yelton720

Ohio cameras are staring to pick up with some movement. Ready to get back up there!


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice looking bucks on cam Yelton.

I've noticed a few scrapes opened up the past few days. Still haven't seen a lot of daytime movement even with the cooler temps.

the next few weeks should be good!!


----------



## buster588

Got on the board yesterday evening. Hit him back and let him lay overnight. Went straight to him this morning 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays

Great job buster! Nice deer!


----------



## Kammeg

Way to get it done buster! Nice buck!


----------



## WVHoyt

Nice buck!!


----------



## sagecreek

Congrats Buster. Very nice deer.


----------



## Kammeg

buster588 said:


> Got on the board yesterday evening. Hit him back and let him lay overnight. Went straight to him this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t forget to enter your buck on the scoring thread so they add that beauty to our scores.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nice work Buster! Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Clays

buster588 said:


> Got on the board yesterday evening. Hit him back and let him lay overnight. Went straight to him this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Post him up on the check station thread. You are our high score so far.


----------



## Mark2180

Wow am I struggling this year so far. Over the summer I had more mature bucks than ever before and then early October an obscene amount of acorns dropped and deer are not touching any ag fields or food plots. On a typical night I would get hundreds of trail cam photos and now I’m seeing a couple at most. 

On top of that I have 5 elk that have moved in are pretty much squatting on my food plots at night. They just bed in it and deer won’t go near them. They will also destroy every trail cam they see. My neighbor was nice enough to stand it back up 3 times in a week. On the 4th time I said heck with it. Looking at the weather not cooling down I’m thinking Thanksgiving already.


----------



## countryboy96

Mark2180 said:


> Wow am I struggling this year so far. Over the summer I had more mature bucks than ever before and then early October an obscene amount of acorns dropped and deer are not touching any ag fields or food plots. On a typical night I would get hundreds of trail cam photos and now I’m seeing a couple at most.
> 
> On top of that I have 5 elk that have moved in are pretty much squatting on my food plots at night. They just bed in it and deer won’t go near them. They will also destroy every trail cam they see. My neighbor was nice enough to stand it back up 3 times in a week. On the 4th time I said heck with it. Looking at the weather not cooling down I’m thinking Thanksgiving already.


Hopefully your work will pay off still even as many hurdles as you have. 
Today is the second to last day of the season here and I finally get the right winds but I am on shift until tomorrow so I get to sit soon as I get home around 8 am and ride it out. Going to try like heck to get it done in rifle season but I lose 3/4 of my stand locations due to making room for family members. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

buster588 said:


> Got on the board yesterday evening. Hit him back and let him lay overnight. Went straight to him this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Post up here to get the points. 









19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station


Team 1 deer force one 10-21-22 Private land Michigan 97.525” 9pt 0809am




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## countryboy96

Finished the archery season Friday with one of the hardest choices ever. With little over an hour left I had a doe and fawn cut 30 yards through the thicker woods. I didn't get a really good look at them but I don't think I really would have had a shot with the speed they were trotting. I saw it was the doe and fawn I have had on camera all year so I just took in the sight. 30 minutes later I caught them sneaking in down wind of me and walked in 10 yards under my stand. I had a perfect broadside shot on the fawn which I just sat there looking at. Not a single spot left on it and although smaller I kept looking to make sure it was a fawn. The doe stepped out too and she was an average sized doe and I drew back and looked back at the fawn thinking please just be a second doe and not the fawn. I had the pin settled perfectly on the doe and yeah legal to have taken her but I just couldn't do it. She caught me letting down and was giving me the stare down before bounding off together. I went out on opening day of rifle season and I made it 40 yards into the woods and I could hear leaves and walking sounds. I thought it was someone else walking in on the family land but was not expecting anyone coming in from that side so I just froze up trying to figure out who it would be. 10 minutes later I was starting to suspect it was a deer but in the dark I couldn't be sure. The wind was in my favor but suddenly the famous blowing sounds busted out right in front of me 15-20 yards. I could hardly see my feet it was so dark yet so no idea what it was but it blew a good 10 times then slowly retreated back blowing over and over still. Never stomped or circled me and 5 more minutes I probably could have seen what it was. I came back in on the trail and saw some smaller prints but no scrapes or any signs it would have been a buck. 

Just was a really hard moment of personal ethics put to the test and knowing all the factors I was giving up to let that doe walk. Well I will keep dragging the bow out in rifle season and see what happens. Some day some how I hope it pays off even if I eat tag soup again this year.


----------



## Kammeg

Good for you to stick with your personal morals CB! We have had two weeks of terrible bow hunting weather here in central IL. Highs in the upper 60’s and 70’s including 75 today and tomorrow. Looks like a cool front moving in next week and hanging around for awhile. Hopefully that gets some daytime movement. Good luck to everyone still after ‘em!


----------



## Kammeg

53 going down to 48 degrees this afternoon with approx 20 mph winds. I’m heading out, can’t stand to not be in a stand any longer. Wish me luck fellas!! Only a couple weeks left til the orange army invades for firearm season!


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good luck big man!


----------



## Kammeg

Had a nice 8 right at last light last night. I would have taken him but decided it was just too dark to risk a 32 yard shot. Literally 15-20 mins earlier and I would have closed his coffin lid. Good news is that action has picked up significantly on my cameras last night/this morning. Nothing like rut in the Midwest for me! I’m off work Wednesday-Sunday this week hopefully that falls perfectly with the craziness of rut.


----------



## countryboy96

Had a close call! Cold front moved in and it's a tad windy in the 40s for temps. A big gust of wind came in and knocked a tree over right next to me. The top broke off on the way down and missed me by 2 feet. Wind should be calming down before sunset but man... I was a sitting duck for a moment.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kammeg

I’ve wondered about that happening many times when hunting in the wind from a treestand, but never had it happen. Glad you are ok, had to be a scary situation.


----------



## huntfish25

i got us 50pt it not big but meat on the table. pass up alot last year and did not get any meat. been after a very nice 8pt+ with white horns. now i can focus on him and dont have to care if i dont get anything else


----------



## Dustin Clays

Good work


----------



## Cove-Creek

Nicely done!!


----------



## sagecreek

Congrats


----------



## Liv4Rut

Congratulations everyone! I shot a dandy on the 8th on the most massive deer I have taken. He is a mainframe 10pt but he has 7 scoreable stickers around the bases that are all over 1 inch. I was sitting there with a 140s in the scrape in front of me when all the sudden I heard a loud snort wheeze. We both looked over and my buck was facing us. The 140s took one look and sprinted out there like he was shot 200 yards across the bottom, half way up the ridge and then he stopped to look back to make sure he wasn't going to get a butt whooping. My buck came into the scrape to investigate and the rest is history.

The pictures do this deer no justice. In just mainbeams, mass and inside spread he grossed 113 inches. His overall gross is 173 6/8ths making him my 2nd largest bow kill. He was also missing an eye and he had a broadhead slice over the top of his back. An old warrior. I am still pumped!! Good luck to all still holding a tag!


----------



## countryboy96

Amazing buck Liv4Rut. Awesome story to go with it. Those are the deer that make us itch to go out.


----------



## yelton720

Well team, I haven't posted in a while. Several friends and I just got back from our trip to Ohio. We had a good time and learned a lot on some new ground we picked up this year. One buddy had the buck I shared awhile back in range but got winded before he had a shot opportunity. Another buddy of mine that hunted the same farm as me was able to kill a dandy, we were hunting about 200 yards from one another. I will post his pic, unfortunately he's on another AT team! Hoping to get it done here in NC now. My target buck is still alive for now.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Great buck Live4Rut!!! Huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## WVHoyt

Got my second buck in WV and am still trying for a dandy in Ohio. I'll score him in a day or two.


----------



## Dustin Clays

Great work!


----------



## WVHoyt

Hell of a buck Live!!


----------



## Cove-Creek

Good work WVHoyt!


----------



## sagecreek

Way to go guys. I'm still trying. haha


----------



## Liv4Rut

Thanks Everyone and congratulations to all!! I had a good one show up last night on the farm. Hoping he sticks around for gun season.


----------



## yelton720

Well team, I’ve got good and bad news. Good news is I was able to connect on my target buck, bad news is it was with a gun. Our gun season opened yesterday morning and the pressure intensifies around here ten fold. I wanted so bad to take this deer with a bow, but I knew I had to increase all my chances if I was going to have a chance at him. Made the move up closer to where I believed his bedding area was and caught him slipping through yesterday evening about 20 min before dark. I have no clue as to what he’ll score, but I’m pumped because he is still my biggest deer to date. He never flinched or took a step after the gun went off! Now that I’ve gotten the monkey off my back , I’ll be toting the Elite the rest of the season.


----------



## yelton720




----------



## Dustin Clays

Beautiful buck yelton! What a stud


----------



## yelton720

Dustin Clays said:


> Beautiful buck yelton! What a stud


Thanks man. Sure would have been nice if I hadn’t whiffed on him opening day of bow season 🤦🏼‍♂️. Just glad I was able to take him after chasing him for 3 years before the one week warriors come out in full force around here.


----------



## sagecreek

Congrtats Yelton. If you need any help, let me know. haha


----------



## Cove-Creek

Great buck Yelton..congrats!


----------



## yelton720

Was able to get off work a little early yesterday and get in the blind with my son. I knew there was a chance this buck would show up and my son was able to take his second buck. Pretty decent 8 pt, much better than my second buck 😂.


----------



## Cove-Creek

Big congrats to your young hunter Yelton! Good for you for getting him out there!!


----------



## Dustin Clays

That’s the good stuff!


----------



## countryboy96

Well I am sorry to say that is a wrap for me and it is tag soup for this year. I lost count of the hours I put in but I spent above-average hours in a tree this year. I, unfortunately, ended up passing up 7 deer total which for me is a record since moving to Maine. I am happy and at peace with not getting a deer because I made a goal to only shoot mature deer. I am really excited for the future as seeing 2 of the hitlist bucks survived the gun season and one still looks like a 4 year old which might be a beast next year. I learned a lot about the deer patterns which in prior years having such a lot deer density made it really hard to pattern. I came wicked close to getting my #1 target buck several times but he would zig and I zagged. I came close with the last week of rifle season seeing him in person at 45-50 yards but in really thick brush. Even if I had the rifle with I couldn't have taken a shot because I could not tell which deer was what body in the thick stuff. My wife's cousin had him at 40 yards and fired a shot with the 30-30 but hit a tree and the target buck "holyfield" lives another season. 

I am going to follow this team and live vicariously through the studs you guys have put on ice. I am thankful for the chance to have gotten to know all of you and see how your seasons have come together. Thank you for putting up with my updates since I tend to way overthink and complicate everything. 

I have been recently participating in the TAC monthly online challenges so I posted those to my youtube so enjoy the short video of my Nov submission. At least if I can't kill a deer I can kill a yam haha. Total Archery Challenge


----------



## yelton720

Still have a couple good bucks on camera and hoping to connect with one before season is out. We still have around 5 weeks. I did get my gun kill scored and he grossed 166-4/8. Man, it sure would have been sweet if I could have connected opening day with the bow 🤦🏼‍♂️. Seems as though I need to start letting more arrows fly for practice. Congrats to all those who have killed and those whose seasons are coming to a close. It has been a pleasure this far and hope I can put some points up still yet.


----------



## Kammeg

I have never had more close interactions with nothing to show for it in my life. I caught a nasty cold/sinus infection and missed some good sits because I couldn’t drag myself out there. Still hunting and our season runs to mid January. Congrats to all on the team who have been successful.


----------



## Liv4Rut

Hi Everyone, I shot a decent one with the gun opening day. It was one of the older bucks on my farm and was solid mass with not much for tines. I decided he would be a good one to take as he was bullying a lot of my better younger deer. Good luck to all still out there trying to seal the deal.


----------



## sagecreek

Congrats Adam









Adam Yelton drops Rutherford County brute - Carolina Sportsman


Adam Yelton of Rutherfordton, NC killed a 22-point Rutherford County beast on Nov. 19, 2022 after a pursuit that lasted 3 years.




www.carolinasportsman.com


----------



## yelton720

sagecreek said:


> Congrats Adam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Yelton drops Rutherford County brute - Carolina Sportsman
> 
> 
> Adam Yelton of Rutherfordton, NC killed a 22-point Rutherford County beast on Nov. 19, 2022 after a pursuit that lasted 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carolinasportsman.com


Thanks! I didn't even know they were publishing anything. An old college friend of mine tagged me in the original post this morning lol.


----------



## countryboy96

Had a neat couple photos the other day. Probably run of the mill anywhere else buy I've never had 2 bucks in the same photo since moving to Maine in 2007 so for me this photo of two bucks post hunting season is about as good as it gets for not getting a buck. 

As you can see the sequence of this a doe must have gone back into estrus and they fought for her breeding rights. 
I can start winter feeding this weekend so I'm hoping I can get photos of some bucks to see who made it through the season.






























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays

2nd doe boys.
Some close misses on decent bucks, a lot of learning this season. I still have tags left, in TX and OK. Have a work trip to Western Ohio coming up…may buy a tag and sneak out for a few days.We’ll see what happens over the next month.


----------

